# Palit 2080ti benötigt eine Wakü



## Bec00l (18. Oktober 2019)

*Palit 2080ti benötigt eine Wakü*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich kenne mich leider nicht wirklich aus mit Wasserkühlungen und bitte Euch deshalb um Rat und Eure Erfahrungen.

Meine Grafikkarte ist die - Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti DUAL <-- Gibt es hier eine gute Lösung für eine Wasserkühlung? Ich habe auf die schnelle ein paar gefunden aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung ob die auf mein Modell passen.

Hier auch mein Gesamtsystem:

-AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, Prozessor
-GIGABYTE X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING, Mainboard
-G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3000 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher
-Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti DUAL, Grafikkarte
-Samsung 860 EVO 1 TB, Solid State Drive
-be quiet! PURE BASE 600 Window, Tower-Gehäuse
-Sharkoon WPC750 Bronze 750W, PC-Netzteil

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon herzlich für Eure Hilfe.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Palit 2080ti benötigt eine Wakü*

Laut der Watercool Liste soll deren Kühler, vermutlich jeder andere auch, passen.


----------



## Bec00l (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Palit 2080ti benötigt eine Wakü*

Danke für die Liste  Wusste nicht das es sowas gibt.
Nach einiger Recherche denke ich entscheide Ich mich für dieses Produkt:

Arrayhttps://www.real.de/product/336630913/?kwd=&source=pla&sid=24235733&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI24WZ-dSm5QIVE4uyCh0uCAGhEAQYCCABEgJFcvD_BwE

Was ich nicht ganz in der Produktbeschreibung verstehe ist der Satz "[FONT=&quot]Kühler ohne Anschlüsse". Was genau bedeutet das? Braucht man die? Ich sehe in den ganzen Testvideos sowie Testartikeln nirgends das man was dazu bestellen muss (außer vllt. eine extra Wärmeleitpaste).[/FONT]


----------



## Richu006 (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Palit 2080ti benötigt eine Wakü*



Bec00l schrieb:


> Danke für die Liste  Wusste nicht das es sowas gibt.
> Nach einiger Recherche denke ich entscheide Ich mich für dieses Produkt:
> 
> Arrayhttps://www.real.de/product/336630913/?kwd=&source=pla&sid=24235733&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI24WZ-dSm5QIVE4uyCh0uCAGhEAQYCCABEgJFcvD_BwE
> ...



Natürlich brauchst du Anschlüsse/Fittinge.

Entweder schlauch oder Hard Tube Fittinge... das kommt drauf an ob du den loop mit schläuchen oder hard tubes machen willst...

Du wirst aber noch nehr fittinge brauchen als für die GPU... denn auch CPU Block, Pumpe; Radiatoren etc. Brauchen jeweils "Anschlüsse"


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Palit 2080ti benötigt eine Wakü*



Bec00l schrieb:


> Danke für die Liste


Wäre ich am PC gewesen (wie jetzt) hätte ich die Liste gleich hier gepostet. Am Handy ist das einfach zu umständlich finde ich. So eine Liste ist leider nicht standard, bei Aquacomputer heist es z.b. nur das die Kühler mit den Referenz Design kompatibel ist. Ob man eine Karte im Referenz Design hat muß man selber wissen. 
Da gefällt mit Watercool sehr gut. Da sind zwar auch nicht alle Karten die es gibt gelistet aber schon recht viele. 

Und ja du brauchst Anschlüsse. Nehmen wir mal einen simplen Aufbau. 
Ausgleichsbehälter - Pumpe - Radiator - GPU - Ausgleichsbehälter dann brauchst du 5 Anschlüsse.


----------



## hutschmek (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Palit 2080ti benötigt eine Wakü*

So mal zum Verständnis. Im Kühler sind ja 2 Löcher wie man auf dem Bild erkennen kann. Du kannst aber nicht einfach die Schläuche/Hardtubes da einfach rein stecken. Deshalb sind in den Löchern Gewinde in die ein Anschluss geschraubt wird. Darauf wird dann Schlauch/Tube gesteckt und per Überwurfring fest gemacht.


----------



## WaterAddicted (9. November 2019)

*AW: Palit 2080ti benötigt eine Wakü*

Entweder den Heatkiller IV oder den kryographics NEXT. Beim kryographics NEXT bitte drauf achten, dass die RGB-Schnittstelle nicht ohne Weiteres mit allen Mainboards kompatibel ist. Oder hat sich das mittlerweile geändert?

Aqua Computer kryographics NEXT im Test – perfekter Massanzug fuer die GeForce RTX 2080 Ti | igorsLAB – igor sLAB

Beim kryographics wird für die Speichermodule WLP mitgeliefert. Da hätte ich keine Lust drauf, wenn ich den Kühler mal warten möchte und dann die Paste runterrubbeln müsste. Das ging mir beim Referenzdesign von NViDIA schon auf die Nerven.

Watercool liefert vorkonfektionierte Pads.


----------

